

HD Transfer of Star Trek: TNG To Arrive This Year - pwg
http://tng.trekcore.com/bluray/

======
fuzionmonkey
TNG is a great show. They really don't make television like that anymore.

Young kids probably wouldn't watch it if it wasn't in HD. Its like people of
my age watching black and white movies. The dated special effects would be too
boring and sadly might hinder people from appreciating the show.

A faithful HD remaster would greatly extend TNG's watchable lifespan.

